# iOS 5 is LIVE!



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Downloading it as we speak!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

me too


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

*Link*

Anyone got a link to download the ipsw outside of iTunes?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

it does some sort of massive backup different than the normal backup during syncing


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Not a fan that its going to delete everything off my iPad and iPhone. I wont be able to do my iPhone at work as its synced to my iMac at work. 

Wonder why they have to do it this way?


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

If I do this update oustide of my home computer will all my data be erased?

EDIT
Ha, response before me answered the question


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

anybody have it running yet? I'm still downloading the software, not surprised at the estimated 10 minutes remaining starting time... down at about 5 now. but please tell how it is running if anyone has it up within the next little bit.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

wonderings said:


> Not a fan that its going to delete everything off my iPad and iPhone. I wont be able to do my iPhone at work as its synced to my iMac at work.
> 
> Wonder why they have to do it this way?


This has been the case with every iPhone update to date. It does a clean install, so to speak, versus a straight upgrade, hence the erasing of content.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

Is it better to do a complete new install and then restore my settings or just do a regular upgrade?
I have an iPhone 3GS


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Download is lagging... Gone from 10 minutes at start to 27 minutes about a third of the way through... EVERYONE must be downloading.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lars said:


> This has been the case with every iPhone update to date. It does a clean install, so to speak, versus a straight upgrade, hence the erasing of content.


Which will change after you install iOS5 with delta updates moving forward.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Download is lagging... Gone from 10 minutes at start to 27 minutes about a third of the way through... EVERYONE must be downloading.


Mine downloaded in 3 mins.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I vpn'd into San Fran 10 minutes to go.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

DavidH said:


> Is it better to do a complete new install and then restore my settings or just do a regular upgrade?
> I have an iPhone 3GS


It will do everything for you, just connect it and follow the directions. It just works.

creates backup
resets to factory settings
then install firware
then restores from backup
restores iphone apps
then new screen to Set Up Your iPhone (behind update status window)


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Lars said:


> This has been the case with every iPhone update to date. It does a clean install, so to speak, versus a straight upgrade, hence the erasing of content.


Strange, I dont remember that being the case. Oh well, just wished I could have done my phone at work.

Almost done downloading for my iPad 2 right now, 40 mb to go!


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Here we go sync in progress


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Just popped a beer. This will take a while.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> Mine downloaded in 3 mins.


35 minutes since it started and still have this to go on Telus DSL Turbo 15 mbps:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

They were not kidding when the message said this would take approx an hour.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

jimbotelecom said:


> Just popped a beer. This will take a while.


What the hell, it's nearly noon here anyway. I'll join you!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok this restore apps part is taking long.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Well here we go. This is post 1000 for me and in honour of Steve Jobs, I'm going to remember this moment for years to come. I'm not one to be taken by mass outpourings of public affection when someone passes but this one got me. I just reviewed a pdf of a Jobs memorial piece from Newsweek magazine and some of the photos are just stunning! Steve was a beautiful guy! RIP!

Man I need another beer!


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Started at 11mins, upped to 22mins, then 1/3 of the way through it was 45mins. 40mbps cable that is usually incredibly fast. Servers are probably crazily overloaded right now.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Its going through the restore process now on mine. Not sure how long that will take, it says a minute, so hopefully its close to accurate.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

okcomputer said:


> Started at 11mins, upped to 22mins, then 1/3 of the way through it was 45mins. 40mbps cable that is usually incredibly fast. Servers are probably crazily overloaded right now.


I must have been luck doing right at 1 PM EST then. You may need that beer the others are drinking now.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm done and it's rebooted. Took about 45 mins. in all


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Connection to server lost, had to restart the download.  It's going very slow now, was doing 1.5 MB per sec now 0.15.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Is the iPad build the same as the GM? I'm waiting until my phone is updated before migrating to iCloud


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I'm in what seems to be the mega iphone backup of all iphone backups considering I just backed my iphone up 2 minutes before this process started


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Garry said:


> Is the iPad build the same as the GM? I'm waiting until my phone is updated before migrating to iCloud


iOS 5 is the same as the iOS 5 GM, yes.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

well then, I'll get ready to migrate once my phone finishes upgrading


----------



## jedistemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Servers are too slow for me right now. Will just wait until later tonight to have all of the fun.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

6 minute download time turned into 50 minutes. Extracting software right now


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Things have progressed to the restoring iPhone software mode. Almost there.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Now restoring firmware.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

iphone rebooting


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jimbotelecom said:


> Now restoring firmware.


Then you will have to restore from backup then restore the apps. A long way to go.

And now Restoring iPhone Music and Videos. Holy crap. My iPhone was full, I am going to be here all day.

I need one of those beers.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> Then you will have to restore from backup then restore the apps. A long way to go.


Yup this is major long.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Restoring iPhone from backup 2 minutes left till I can use iOS 5.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I'm showing 2 apple minutes too.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

daniels said:


> Restoring iPhone from backup 2 minutes left till I can use iOS 5.


Nope. You have a long way to go.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> Nope. You have a long way to go.


Party Poopper!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> Nope. You have a long way to go.


Nooooo :-(, restoring app's and my music is gonna take years.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

daniels said:


> Nooooo :-(, restoring app's and my music is gonna take years.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

I don't like to laugh at someone but I think mine just #%& up. It was on final stages and then for some reason it raised a conflict with a contact which happens to be me and then stopped. So I hit sync and now it is copying photos again. Very wierd.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Apps are now done! IPhone reboot again.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay so I skipped the app restore cause I can't wait any longer. Setting up iCloud.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

daniels said:


> Okay so I skipped the app restore cause I can't wait any longer. Setting up iCloud.


Not a good idea i think.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow thats pretty cool, apps are restoring in the background while I'm using my iPhone!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jimbotelecom said:


> Apps are now done! IPhone reboot again.


Do you have music and videos?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Done!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

daniels said:


> Wow thats pretty cool, apps are restoring in the background while I'm using my iPhone!


Really? Hmmm.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> Do you have music and videos?


Nope...haha!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

After five failed attempts over Wifi over the past hour and a half, I disconnected from wifi and plugged in an ethernet cable. Downloaded in 6 minutes. Now backing up...


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Cant seem to do the update with my iPhone 4. Internal error. I was just going to go clean and use my MacBook Pro to syn my iPhone from now on. Whereas its currently set for my iMac. Could this be the reason why it wont update to iOS 5?

its an iPhone 4


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I'm in the cloud. I don't dare have another beer.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm finished, Took almost 2 hours, Time to play.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmmm two techs at work are trying to install IOS 5 on their iPhone 4's and getting an error in iTunes once downloaded. Internal error..... hmmm think I shall wait.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Error Code 3200.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Reminder to everyone, go through all settings and make sure you if you don't want things downloaded from cellular data turn it off otherwise you will get a nice bill form your carrier.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Update, our techs are running 10.7.1 not 10.7.2 and one of their daughters just downloaded and installed the update without any errors but she is on 10.6....


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Missing Photo button on lock screen


----------



## TB3 (Jan 15, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Error Code 3200.


I saw error code 3200 when I updated to the 5 GM a couple of weeks ago. I think it means do a Restore rather than an Update, but don't quote me. Check the Apple web site to make sure.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> Missing Photo button on lock screen


double press the home button, then it will appear


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i'm trying to update my ipad1 (it was on 4.3.5), but it keeps saying it can't be installed b/c of an internal error - no # given?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ericlewis91 said:


> double press the home button, then it will appear


That is so stupid. Why not just have it there? The less clicking of home button the better.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just got home. For more than 1 device, do you have to go through the whole download process for each one or is there a standalone download?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Loving iOS 5 overall. It is so smooth. I feel like I have a new phone, and I only got this iPhone 4 in June (new unit swap at an Apple store) and set it up as new then, so there are definitely some speed improvements in the OS.

Twitter integration is awesome, looks great, and it works well.

iMessage is cool - a friend has an iPhone 4 on wifi-only right now and he's "texting" me via iMessage. Nice "..." to indicate the other person is typing.

The notifications are just awesome. So smooth, and so useful. Love having the weather and stocks as well as my calendar events. This is what iOS should have been from the beginning!

iCloud is a big mess. I have been able to sign into my regular Apple ID which I use for purchases and that syncing works - I downloaded the Airport Utility and Find My Friends apps on my iPhone and they downloaded to my Snow Leopard MBP and my Lion iMac right away.

But iCloud itself is a no go. I cannot seem to move my MobileMe account over to it. I'm getting the same error many others are getting (image below). It's very sad that the service that Steve Jobs freaked out over (MobileMe) is having major issues during its transition to iCloud. Lots of unhappy people. And they also didn't solve the multiple accounts thing at all. I am trying to move my MobileMe account to iCloud since it's the one I use for e-mail, calendars, bookmarks, gallery, etc., but I need to keep my Apple ID (a gmail acct) because that's what I've used for all of my purchases!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

csonni said:


> Just got home. For more than 1 device, do you have to go through the whole download process for each one or is there a standalone download?


Whole download process for each one. And again if you have multiple user accounts (unless you copy the ipsw file(s) between accounts!).


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone else have safari as black instead of blue?


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

SHEMM said:


> Does anyone else have safari as black instead of blue?


your private browsing is on (i think)


----------



## Paul6000000 (Jan 9, 2009)

keebler27 said:


> i'm trying to update my ipad1 (it was on 4.3.5), but it keeps saying it can't be installed b/c of an internal error - no # given?


Same here. The click through went to an apple page with 3200 (error #?) at the end of the address before forwarding to the general troubleshooting.

My ipad1 seems to keep hanging during the backup process. I'm running 10.6.8


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

My goodness, this takes a long time. It has been easily an hour or more. The first time it took forever and then failed, so I installed the Lion updates and tried again. That took forever too. And now the iPhone 4 seems to have made it through the update OK -- apps are being restored and then I hope I am done. Not a very fun process at all 

I hope updating my iPad does not take such a convoluted route...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Reminder to everyone, go through all settings and make sure you if you don't want things downloaded from cellular data turn it off otherwise you will get a nice bill form your carrier.


Using Airport Utility to make sure I am on Wi-Fi,
Just updating some app's using Wi-Fi after I unplugged from eye Tunes.

Trying out a few app's like "Find my phone", Works great.
Sent a tone to the phone to make sure it works.

I'm liking the new OS for sure now.

Backed up 1.7 gb's to the iCloud,
Playing with the camera now.

Damn, Just noticed my Facebook app won't work now.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

keebler27 said:


> i'm trying to update my ipad1 (it was on 4.3.5), but it keeps saying it can't be installed b/c of an internal error - no # given?


I've got this happening on my iPhone 4 (currently on 4.3.5 as well) and i've tried a half dozen times...

I've rebooted, ran all software updates, rebooted the iphone, tried both update and restore, switched WIFI networks here in the office (internal wifi to external wifi)... still no dice.


BReligion


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

it says my ipad is not eligible for the upgrade, what is going on?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Sounds like Apple's servers are swamped...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

My contacts are missing. OK so if iCloud is busy I will have no contacts?


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh... new error message...

"The iPhone cannot be resotre at this time befause the iPhone software update server could not be contracted or is temporarily unavailable... Please try again later"

Well at least a "system overload" type message is better than generic Internal Error 

BReligion


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Wait until everyone gets home from work, Apple servers will really get swamped,
I'm just glad I started downloading and installing when it was first available at 1:05 p.m.

Still need to run through all my app's to see which ones are broken,
Not happy that my Facebook app isn't working now, Hopefully an update is forth coming.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Can a device get bricked if there is an error in the update process or if it doesn't complete on the first try? I'm doing my iPod Touch first. I'm not going to chance my iPad until the users lighten up a bit on the servers.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

okcomputer said:


> Loving iOS 5 overall. It is so smooth. I feel like I have a new phone, and I only got this iPhone 4 in June (new unit swap at an Apple store) and set it up as new then, so there are definitely some speed improvements in the OS.
> 
> Twitter integration is awesome, looks great, and it works well.
> 
> ...


for imessaging, unleash the coolness by going into settings - general - keyboard and look at shortcut! you can create acronyms for often used expressions. ie. 

omw - on my way!

wt - what time will you be home? (for my wife so i can prep supper for her)

etc..etc..


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

BReligion said:


> Oh... new error message...
> 
> "The iPhone cannot be resotre at this time befause the iPhone software update server could not be contracted or is temporarily unavailable... Please try again later"
> 
> ...


ah..that's probably it. i'll try later tonight.


----------



## Furiousb (Nov 25, 2010)

I started my update an hour and a half ago and still haven't got by the "Contacting the iPhone software update server..."  I think this update won't be happening for me tonight


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Just noticed you can't put Newsstand app into a folder


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't get the difference now between the Calendar app and the Reminders app.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Joker Eh said:


> Just noticed you can't put Newsstand app into a folder


I think the Newsstand app is itself just a fancy kind of folder.

I'd love to have a switch to be able to turn it off or hide it or suppress it or something, as I can't imagine ever using it, personally.


----------



## Furiousb (Nov 25, 2010)

Just stopped my download and install and switched to download update only and it started the download instantly. At least I will be able to get that part of the update out of the way for now.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Stephanie said:


> I think the Newsstand app is itself just a fancy kind of folder.
> 
> I'd love to have a switch to be able to turn it off or hide it or suppress it or something, as I can't imagine ever using it, personally.


Exactly what an annoyance.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Anyone able to:

- see the location options in the Reminder App?
- sync via wifi?


I have rebooted and still no sign of the location reminder options.

I have rebooted the phone and my computer, made sure wifi syncing was enabled in iTunes and tried a bunch of times to no avail.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

That was a well wasted afternoon! I started the upgrade process at 1:10 and finished around 4pm!

It's a little clunky on my 3GS, but not bad. Love that you can use the phone will syncing!

Is there a way to get notifications to show from the "slide to unlock" screen?


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Finally got iCloud working, not the smoothest transition, but what a welcome update for the most part. Glad to see that MobileMe members got 25Gb complimentary for a year, though I have no idea how I'd use all that since music and whatnot doesn't count towards the limit. iPhone still restoring, can't wait to try it out. 

Too bad Steve couldn't be here to see this. There are going to be a ton of happy campers, once the launch day dust settles.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

Stephanie said:


> I think the Newsstand app is itself just a fancy kind of folder.
> 
> I'd love to have a switch to be able to turn it off or hide it or suppress it or something, as I can't imagine ever using it, personally.


Easy, create another page at the end, and dump all the unwanted apps in there. May they rest in peace in the last page.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

equisol said:


> Easy, create another page at the end, and dump all the unwanted apps in there. May they rest in peace in the last page.


That is an ugly workaround. 

The jailbreak app "Poof" lets me hide / suppress apps exactly like I would expect Apple to do it. You can still find and run hidden apps with search, for the rare times I want to use it. Poof even lets you hide itself! 

I'm hoping Apple will buy it out and implement it directly via settings someday...


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Sure enough- got an unknown error (3004) when my iPod Touch was being restored. Now what? Do I just disconnect?
Clicking on information doesn't help a whole lot. For this error, I can find this: "Error 3004: If the steps listed in Error 3000-3999 do not resolve the issue, and you are using a Mac, you may be able to resolve an error 3004 by quitting iTunes and using the following command at the command line: dscacheutil -flushcache."


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Ridiculous that it's even required to have to connect to Apple servers to install the OS. Mine's finally working after clicking Restore a bunch of times, waiting for the iPod to restart each time it failed to verify the restore with Apple due to _their_ internal error.


----------



## Furiousb (Nov 25, 2010)

csonni said:


> Sure enough- got an unknown error (3004) when my iPod Touch was being restored. Now what? Do I just disconnect?
> Clicking on information doesn't help a whole lot. For this error, I can find this: "Error 3004: If the steps listed in Error 3000-3999 do not resolve the issue, and you are using a Mac, you may be able to resolve an error 3004 by quitting iTunes and using the following command at the command line: dscacheutil -flushcache."


Had the same issue with my iPhone. Tried to restore 4 times and finally on the fifth one it worked. I am sure it must just be apples servers overloaded. Keep trying and it will eventually work.... Hopefully


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

keebler27 said:


> for imessaging, unleash the coolness by going into settings - general - keyboard and look at shortcut! you can create acronyms for often used expressions. ie.
> 
> omw - on my way!
> 
> ...


Amazing! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

equisol said:


> Easy, create another page at the end, and dump all the unwanted apps in there. May they rest in peace in the last page.


that is not a solution.



Stephanie said:


> That is an ugly workaround.
> 
> The jailbreak app "Poof" lets me hide / suppress apps exactly like I would expect Apple to do it. You can still find and run hidden apps with search, for the rare times I want to use it. Poof even lets you hide itself!
> 
> I'm hoping Apple will buy it out and implement it directly via settings someday...


I don't jail break my phone so can't do that. I don't know why they make it act different than iBooks.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

okcomputer said:


> Anyone able to:
> 
> - see the location options in the Reminder App?
> - sync via wifi?
> ...


Once you create a reminder click on it and go to Remind me options.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

TB3 said:


> I saw error code 3200 when I updated to the 5 GM a couple of weeks ago. I think it means do a Restore rather than an Update, but don't quote me. Check the Apple web site to make sure.


That worked, thanks! I was afraid it would be a hassle but it seems no less seamless than the regular upgrade route.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Fixed my Facebook app on my iPhone,
At first iOS 5 broke it after the install, Facebook wouldn't launch.

So I took a chance, I deleted the app from my iPhone and deselected it from my eye Tunes,
Then I reselected the Facebook app and then did a sync to the iPhone.
Now Facebook works again, Just had to relog in and it works fine now.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

That was scary. I manually disconnected the iPod Touch after clicking OK in the error window. Then I was given the option to Restore the device. I did. It was restored to factory settings and then it was restored from the backup created before starting the update. Now my apps are being restored. I don't like having to disconnect the cable to force an update to work! Not fun. Not sure how many others got the 3004 error. That iPad won't go near the update until I get a heads up on this kind of behaviour. I'll return when I find out if everything took.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

deleted


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

*Tabs*

Ugh. Can't stand the tabs in mobile Safari. Best be an option to turn them off in a future iOS update!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ugh. Can't stand the tabs in mobile Safari. Best be an option to turn them off in a future iOS update!


how do you turn them on its not evident?


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm just watching the iOS5 videos while you guys are downloading and let me tell you the Apple videos are so good I feel like buying/downloading everything!

Like eating chocolate... (or drinking beer)


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Strange that the screen is black during all this restoring and syncing back. Not used to having the iPod off like that during data exchange.
Went through setup and it won't accept my Apple ID because it's already being used. Hmmm. Isn't this what I use at the Apple Store, etc.?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> how do you turn them on its not evident?


It's on iPad only and it's just there, like Safari on the Mac or PC when you open more than one page.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Once you create a reminder click on it and go to Remind me options.


Nope, no location option - just "On a Day."

Wifi sync finally worked. I went into iTunes and started the sync process from the computer (still over wifi), and then when I tried from the phone the next time, it worked.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

deleted


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

I will be following the various iSO5 Thread upgrades, before taking the plunge.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Another issue: the sounds for Twitter and Facebook notifications seem to be defaulted to the old "Tri-tone" sound and I can't find where to change them!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Can't put Newsstand in a folder... such an utterly useless app, I don't even want to see it. I stuck it on it's own page at the end.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

okcomputer said:


> Another issue: the sounds for Twitter and Facebook notifications seem to be defaulted to the old "Tri-tone" sound and I can't find where to change them!


the update seemed to have removed all of my ring tones from my iPhone. I had to uncheck Ring Tones in iTunes and then sync and then recheck and and then sync again. Therefore all my contacts with set ring tones are lost.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

kloan said:


> Can't put Newsstand in a folder... such an utterly useless app, I don't even want to see it. I stuck it on it's own page at the end.


Isn't that the most stupid thing ever? Why they treat it different than iBooks I will never know. Those 2 should be combined.

Just found that it put my NY Times app into the Newsstand app for reading. I wonder if this will remain free.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Cocratulation to me. 
When I noes try to update my purchased apps via the AppStore app 
I get a message that it can't be done since "this app is incompatible with this iPhone"
What the ........ It's Apple own app! How can it not be incompatible with my iPhone4?
Damn. 
Had problems wit Lion too when I bought it, and still does.
Damn.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Third time trying I got iCloud transfer to start.

I found that I have a mouse problem suddenly.
It flickers, both as an arrow and as a hand pointer.
Damn again.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Says 3 hours left in my download... this just after I got an error message "Network Connection Timed Out" and now it's making me start off from the beginning and not where it left off!!! Meh I'll try it in the morning


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, I discovered that my iPhone has no updated to iOS 5.o after all,
even though it said "update complete".
Updating again.........
Rats, it's 1:26am here and I was going to go to bed. XX)

And it died!!!!
Server connection gone. :-(

Trying again.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kloan said:


> Can't put Newsstand in a folder... such an utterly useless app, I don't even want to see it. I stuck it on it's own page at the end.


Grrrrrrrr, Newstand and Reminders, neither of which I want or need cannot be deleleted. WTF Apple?

Can't even find these two apps in my iTunes files. they appear to be built in to IOS 5. What the hell is with that? I don't want either.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Servers are locked up it seems. Trying to update my iPhone 4 and apple tv, nothing will download, just spinning away


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

wonderings said:


> Servers are locked up it seems. Trying to update my iPhone 4 and apple tv, nothing will download, just spinning away


Seems that way. MIne downloaded and when I run the update every time it backups, extracts the software and then hangs up saying it cannot be restored at this time because the iPhone software update server can not be reached. Quite annoying.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

MomentsofSanity said:


> Seems that way. MIne downloaded and when I run the update every time it backups, extracts the software and then hangs up saying it cannot be restored at this time because the iPhone software update server can not be reached. Quite annoying.


Worked perfect, nice and fast around 1:30 for my iPad. Not I wait and wait and wait...


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

wonderings said:


> Worked perfect, nice and fast around 1:30 for my iPad. Not I wait and wait and wait...


Well now my phone is bricked as it got going and errored out. Somewhat frustrated at this point.


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2003)

wonderings said:


> Cant seem to do the update with my iPhone 4. Internal error.


Solved similar error message on my iPad by changing usb connection method to back of iMac rather than through a usb hub.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Seems nice so far but iCloud is a bit confusing. I think I'm getting too old even for Apple products to make sense to me 

Finally figured out that you can keep using one Apple ID for App Store purchases and sign into iCloud with a different one. That is a big deal for those of us with multiple device households. I don't quite like the idea of all my info floating out there in the cloud but then I tell myself no one cares if I have a dentist appointment three months from now and so on. I never put anything truly personal online in any way so I can live with iCloud. 

I was quite startled to find that 4.5 of my 5 gigs was used up mysteriously from the start -- then I realized that's what iCloud backup meant. I think I'd rather keep my texts, email, etc. on my own home computer. Turned it off and now I'm back to 5 free gigs. 

Find my Friends was the feature I looked forward to the most but it seems to be overloaded or broken. I keep sending friend requests from both iPhone and iPad but I never get any of them. Has anyone else got FmF to work?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

So, I'm back home and the iPod Touch updated fine after dis/reconnecting.
Now, for setup, I'm being asked to enter an Apple ID and Password. I was assuming it was the same as I use for the iTunes Store. I guess not, since it won't take it, as I am told it's already in use. Am I supposed to set up a new Apple ID and Password? I don't have a MobileMe account.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Almost none of my apps work , reinstalling iOS 5 to see if this fix's it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

daniels said:


> Almost none of my apps work , reinstalling iOS 5 to see if this fix's it.


I had that problem with one of my apps,
Uninstalling it and reinstalling it fixed it.
My guess is that it was corrupted during the OS upgrade.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

The screen just went blank after the update and had to restore it.
Reinstalling every damn thing that ever touched this iPhone.
Sugar! Friggin sugar. :/


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

csonni said:


> So, I'm back home and the iPod Touch updated fine after dis/reconnecting.
> Now, for setup, I'm being asked to enter an Apple ID and Password. I was assuming it was the same as I use for the iTunes Store. I guess not, since it won't take it, as I am told it's already in use. Am I supposed to set up a new Apple ID and Password? I don't have a MobileMe account.


I had that problem as well, Seems that my old .mac and cancelled MobileMe account wouldn't work,
I had to setup a new account with .me, Now it works just fine, Just have to remember my new account name.

I've bookmarked the iCloud on Safari,
It will auto log in for up to 2 weeks before I have to log in again.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Sound like there's lots of varying experiences in this update.
Anyone else having trouble setting up their Apple ID and Password for iCloud? It won't take mine that I use for my iTunes purchases, etc.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

friend said:


> The screen just went blank after the update and had to restore it.
> Reinstalling every damn thing that ever touched this iPhone.
> Sugar! Friggin sugar. :/


Mine went blank too, But I waited and it booted up by itself with the Apple logo and progress bar,
My guess is that there is a lag when it initializes itself to the new iOS 5 and eye Tunes.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

csonni said:


> Sound like there's lots of varying experiences in this update.
> Anyone else having trouble setting up their Apple ID and Password for iCloud? It won't take mine that I use for my iTunes purchases, etc.


It doesn't use it, You need to setup a new one,
It didn't for me anyways, I had to use a new name for iCloud.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm getting -50 errors on my iPhone and iPad when I try to install iOS 5. I don't mind so much on my iPhone as there isn't much on it but the iPad and my wife's iPhone have to be upgraded and not fresh installs or else my goose will be cooked


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Lawrence said:


> Mine went blank too, But I waited and it booted up by itself with the Apple logo and progress bar,
> My guess is that there is a lag when it initializes itself to the new iOS 5 and eye Tunes.


Maybe i should have given it a wee bit longer so.
68 apps out of 129 done now,
and then all the sorting and setting up the phone is elf.
Ahhhhhhh.......argggggg....... XX)


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Ok, so I tried to create a new Apple ID and password for iCloud. I'm getting this: Invalid Email Address. This Apple ID is already being used. If this is your account, reset a forgotten password at forgot.apple.com.
What do they expect us to do- get a new email address just to use iCloud? That's nuts.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Puccasaurus said:


> anyone else got FmF to work?


Yep. My friend and I added each other. We were both found easily and we both labelled the locations as "Home." His location was dead on and mine was off by one house number. 

He originally sent the request to my gmail though and I had to get him to resend it to my me.com address since that's the one iCloud uses and FmF uses iCloud.


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2003)

csonni said:


> Ok, so I tried to create a new Apple ID and password for iCloud. I'm getting this: Invalid Email Address. This Apple ID is already being used. If this is your account, reset a forgotten password at forgot.apple.com.
> What do they expect us to do- get a new email address just to use iCloud? That's nuts.


Had no trouble entering my apple I'd so you must have some specific problem. So far iPad is schnappy enough and love Safari tabs.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone had any issues updating Apple TV 2?

BReligion


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well, not the most exciting update I've ever seen.

About the best thing I see I guess is the ability to finally search email inboxes.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm downloading (only downloading without updating) the Software Update now for my iPad 2. When I come back to my Mac tomorrow, where will I find the download? Will it be nestled away in the iTunes folder somewhere? Would I just double-click it to run? I think I remember before having a hard time locating just a download as such without allowing it to automatically update the device.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

groovetube said:


> well, not the most exciting update I've ever seen.
> 
> About the best thing I see I guess is the ability to finally search email inboxes.


Are you talking about iOS 5? I think it's a pretty big leap forward with Notification Centre and iMessage, not to mention more customization, wifi sync, etc. And then there's all the iCloud stuff. 

What would you need added to find it "exciting?"


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

csonni said:


> I'm downloading (only downloading without updating) the Software Update now for my iPad 2. When I come back to my Mac tomorrow, where will I find the download? Will it be nestled away in the iTunes folder somewhere? Would I just double-click it to run? I think I remember before having a hard time locating just a download as such without allowing it to automatically update the device.


No need to locate it. Plug the iPad back and and hit update. It will find the download and start the update process!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I just solved my -50 error. For some reason iTunes wasn't setup to do backups and so it was automatically failing. I had to enter some commands into Terminal to enable backups and then once those were done the install went ahead.

These are the commands I found online to fix the backup issue...
On my Mac, entering the following command line in Terminal fixed the preferences plist file:
defaults write com.apple.iTunes DeviceBackupsDisabled -bool false
defaults write com.apple.iTunes AutomaticDeviceBackupsDisabled -bool false


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

csonni said:


> Sound like there's lots of varying experiences in this update.
> Anyone else having trouble setting up their Apple ID and Password for iCloud? It won't take mine that I use for my iTunes purchases, etc.





Lawrence said:


> It doesn't use it, You need to setup a new one,
> It didn't for me anyways, I had to use a new name for iCloud.


not for me. i used my apple id


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

BReligion said:


> Anyone had any issues updating Apple TV 2?
> 
> BReligion


Yes!!!!!!! Power cycled to make it work...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

csonni said:


> Ok, so I tried to create a new Apple ID and password for iCloud. I'm getting this: Invalid Email Address. This Apple ID is already being used. If this is your account, reset a forgotten password at forgot.apple.com.
> What do they expect us to do- get a new email address just to use iCloud? That's nuts.


Go through this website and troubleshoot the problem step by step

Apple IDs and iCloud

There are different ways of getting into iCloud,
It's just that the method you are using isn't working.
The website will walk you through what might be the problem you are encountering.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> not for me. i used my apple id


I should have added that if you had MobileMe in the past then you wouldn't need to use your Apple I.D.

In any case, I hope this web page will help with those having problems

Apple IDs and iCloud


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

okcomputer said:


> Are you talking about iOS 5? I think it's a pretty big leap forward with Notification Centre and iMessage, not to mention more customization, wifi sync, etc. And then there's all the iCloud stuff.
> 
> What would you need added to find it "exciting?"


Since none of those things are huge to me, meh. IMessage is mostly useless to me since maybe 25% at best of people i text have an iphone. But I've only used it for a couple hours, maybe there's something that'll pop out.

Email is huge to me, anything major there would 'excite me'. Perhaps if safari rendered sites better.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

groovetube said:


> About the best thing I see I guess is the ability to finally search email inboxes.


Unless there is something I'm missing, you seem to have missed an update... I've been able to search my inbox since at least iOS 4?!! (confused!)


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Right. I thought it was new until I remembered using it.

Hard to keep track of all my devices 

Edit: I see where my confusion is. In the features list it says you can now search in the body of an email. Not sure yet what this means.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

is it just me or does everybody notice a morphing "Other" partition in the iPhone that's eating up all space?!!
mine came out of no where and now using 10 GB!! I can't even update apps, getting a message that I don't have enough space..?? hmmm


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> well, not the most exciting update I've ever seen.
> 
> About the best thing I see I guess is the ability to finally search email inboxes.


Ever heard of Debbie Downer?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacUnited said:


> is it just me or does everybody notice a morphing "Other" partition in the iPhone that's eating up all space?!!
> mine came out of no where and now using 10 GB!! I can't even update apps, getting a message that I don't have enough space..?? hmmm


Same thing happened to me, so quit and tried again and the 10GB disappeared.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Ever heard of Debbie Downer?


Oh dont be childish. Sorry, but you'll just have to accept not everyone tap dances every time apple releases something.

I dug iOS3 to iOS4 personally, but it depends I guess on how you use your phone.

The wireless sync looks like about the best item on the list. No real improvements to email.


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

If you don't have lion, whats the point of using iCloud?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

benmossm said:


> If you don't have lion, whats the point of using iCloud?


OK.. as an example.. my mom .. she hasn't touched a mac since 1985 . but yet she went out and bought an iPad. So, using iCloud, she can sync her iPad to the cloud, and never have to worry about plugging it into my dads iMac now.

It makes it PC free.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

benmossm said:


> If you don't have lion, whats the point of using iCloud?


Also syncing iOS->iOS devices (like photos from my phone showing up on the iPad is fantastic).

I really, really don't understand why Apple won't let us delete the apps they force on us that we don't want to use. Is it really that hard to split them out of the (bloated) OS and make them work just like any other app?

Hoping Apple's servers are a little better than earlier, just finished downloading the update for my iPad ...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

It's a nice update, but I still don't see anything major here. A lot, if not most, of the features introduced are things that should have been included a looooong time ago.

I'm still waiting for a freakin UI overhaul already.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> oh dont be childish. Sorry, but you'll just have to accept not everyone tap dances every time apple releases something.
> 
> I dug ios3 to ios4 personally, but it depends i guess on how you use your phone.
> 
> The wireless sync looks like about the best item on the list. No real improvements to email.


----------



## Paul6000000 (Jan 9, 2009)

5 finger gestures don't seem to do anything on my iPad1. Also, notifications still pop up in the middle of the screen. I thought notification centre was supposed to be different. I don,t get it.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

kloan said:


> It's a nice update, but I still don't see anything major here. A lot, if not most, of the features introduced are things that should have been included a looooong time ago.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a freakin UI overhaul already.


careful, you heretic.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Paul6000000 said:


> 5 finger gestures don't seem to do anything on my iPad1. Also, notifications still pop up in the middle of the screen. I thought notification centre was supposed to be different. I don,t get it.


Go into settings -> Notifications and you need to set each app to use banner notifications and not alerts.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Two things I'm not happy about, 
1- after the first update, an"other" partition ate up to 11GB of space in my iPhone, and I had to unsync everything then sync it again to get that space back, no idea what was that.
2- apparently to get iPhotos to sync with the cloud, I have to update to iPhoto11? Considering that this option was one of the few options I was excited about but I still use iPhoto 09, it feels like a forced conversion to me!!

Other than that, I can't really comment on the experience considering I'm still syncing the bloody thing!!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

groovetube said:


> Right. I thought it was new until I remembered using it.
> 
> Hard to keep track of all my devices
> 
> Edit: I see where my confusion is. In the features list it says you can now search in the body of an email. Not sure yet what this means.


Previously you could only search by addressee and subject line. The contents (body) of the email were never looked at.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

groovetube said:


> iMessage is mostly useless to me since maybe 25% at best of people i text have an iphone..


At least for those 25% of your contacts, you'll be sending via iMessage which is nearly instant, much faster than texting.

Wifi sync is awesome. I downloaded some music onto my iMac last night and popped it into my iPhone playlist. Plugged my iPhone in on my bedside table when I went to bed, and when I went to play music in the car this morning, the songs were there.

iCloud is cool, too. Downloaded some music on my iPhone and they were on my MBP at work when I got in this morning.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Paul6000000 said:


> 5 finger gestures don't seem to do anything on my iPad1. Also, notifications still pop up in the middle of the screen. I thought notification centre was supposed to be different. I don,t get it.


At the moment, looking at my ever crashing Mail account,
I feel an urge coming to give Apple a one finger gesture soon.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I updated my Apple TV2 last night, Only took 20 minutes,
Love the new menu's, I think I'll hold off on the Firecore update.

Watched some movies on Vimeo last night on my Apple TV2


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Lawrence said:


> Mine went blank too, But I waited and it booted up by itself with the Apple logo and progress bar,
> My guess is that there is a lag when it initializes itself to the new iOS 5 and eye Tunes.


Yep! Same here on my 4th Gen Ipod touch. Went blank for a bit (freaked out of course) but then booted up by itself eventually.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

MacUnited said:


> Two things I'm not happy about,
> 1- after the first update, an"other" partition ate up to 11GB of space in my iPhone, and I had to unsync everything then sync it again to get that space back, no idea what was that.
> 2- apparently to get iPhotos to sync with the cloud, I have to update to iPhoto11? Considering that this option was one of the few options I was excited about but I still use iPhoto 09, it feels like a forced conversion to me!!
> 
> Other than that, I can't really comment on the experience considering I'm still syncing the bloody thing!!!


That's interesting, I actually got back about 2 GB on my iPhone after if nuked half of my photos. Glad I downloaded all my pix last night before upgrading.

Took about an hour to do both my iPhone 4 and iPad 1 this morning no server problems and that was on my antiquated G5 dual processor running Leopard.

iMessage is kind of interesting but kind of cute in a girly way. Guess it's ok for me since I didn't sign up for texting on my Bell account so texting this morning for the first time after I turned off send by SMS in the Messages preferences on the phone.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

On thing that screwed me up was when my iPhone first booted up it asked for my apple ID. I have an old one before it required an email which is my main one for iTunes and verified. I had a secondary account tied to my work email but no verified so I could no longer download anything to my iStuff until I went in and changed the accounts in the device preferences. 

Had tried to call Apple to see about merging accounts (yeah what the heck was I thinking today) but got stuck on hold and gave up.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh more trouble.
Every time I connect the iPhone to iTunes I get a up box
asking if I want to continue restoring the phone since restoration
was previously interrupted. 
No it was not!
It is working just fine, that you very much.
I had a hell of a job putting all the apps where I want them
and I don't want to do that again, that's for sure.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Updated my iPod Touch. Download took about five minutes, updating the device took maybe fifteen minutes, and restoring all my music... about forty minutes, maybe more. No error messages or obvious problems.

Haven't played with iOS 5 in depth yet but I'm peeved that you can't throw Newsstand into a folder (as I understand it already is a folder or something). So I banished it to a second screen. Never gonna use it on my iPod. tptptptp


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The pulldown windowshade notifications thingie is nice. 

Hmm, where have I seen this kind of thing before? 

Oh yes, on my Android phone.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

The Doug said:


> The pulldown windowshade notifications thingie is nice.
> 
> Hmm, where have I seen this kind of thing before?
> 
> Oh yes, on my Android phone.


ha ha ha ha.

ooooohhhhh. boy.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The Doug said:


> The pulldown windowshade notifications thingie is nice.
> 
> Hmm, where have I seen this kind of thing before?
> 
> Oh yes, on my Android phone.


That is nice, Just tried it,
Wouldn't have known it was there had you not said anything.

Thanks


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Doing the update on the iPad 2 now. None of the errors that I experienced in updating the iPod Touch. Could be that the Servers are more freed up. Will have to import or load data back into some of the apps. Users beware, if you have apps on your device that don't backup with an iTunes sync.


----------

